# A Hubbys Surprise...



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I went last nite to pick up my bestfriend Ashley puppy. And I bought My hubby and Vin with me. Since Ashley is out of state she wanted me to pick up Mokey. And his brother was left and my Hubby said that Mokeys brother was for me. And I was like huh? He explained saying since you got JayJay for me for our anniversary, Im getting you that pup. 

Im so thrilled cause this lil guy looks like my Kirby, and I adore my Kirby. So I know what you thinking, I thought the same thing...oh god another one. I swear this is the last one. So here he is and Mokey. 

What do you think?  Oh Im still thinking of a name, shooting for a star wars names...

My lil Guy No Name








Mokey








Brothers








Mokey








No Name
















Mokey
















No Name








Mokey


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness - is he ever cute!!! I wondered... when you said you got a surprise.... HA HA!  

Here's a list of Star Wars names I found! Maybe one of them would work for your new baby.  (Listed by character, place or species).


Aayla Secura :	Character	
Abyssin :	Species	
Achk Med-Beg :	Character	
Acklay :	Creature	
Adi Gallia :	Character	
Admiral Ackbar :	Character	
Admiral Kendal Ozzel :	Character	
Admiral Motti :	Character	
Admiral Piett :	Character	
Agen Kolar :	Character	
Aiwha :	Creature	
Ak-rev :	Character	
Aks Moe :	Character	
Aldar Beedo :	Character	
Alderaan :	Place	
Anakin Skywalker :	Character	
Aqualish :	Species	
Arcona :	Species	
Ark "Bumpy" Roose :	Character	
Ask Aak :	Character	
Aurra Sing :	Character	
Ayy Vida :	Character	
Bail Organa :	Character	
Bantha :	Creature	
Barada :	Character	
Barquin D'an :	Character	
Barriss Offee :	Character	
Ben Quadinaros :	Character	
Beru Lars :	Character	
Bespin :	Place	
Bib Fortuna :	Character	
Biggers Darklighter (Red Three) :	Character	
Bith :	Species	
Bith :	Species	
Boba Fett :	Character	
Boga :	Creature	
Boles Roor :	Character	
Boss Nass :	Character	
Bossk :	Character	
Bultar Swan :	Character	
C-3PO :	Character	
Can-cell :	Creature	
Capt. Lorth Needa :	Character	
Capt. Panaka :	Character	
Capt. Tarpals :	Character	
Capt. Typho :	Character	
Cato Neimoidia :	Place	
Chewbacca :	Character	
Chi Eekway :	Character	
Chief Chirpa :	Character	
Clawdite :	Species	
Clegg Holdfast :	Character	
Cliegg Lars :	Character	
Clone Commander Cody :	Character	
Cloud City :	Place	
Coleman Trebor :	Character	
Colo Claw Fish :	Creature	
Commander Bacara :	Character	
Commander Bly :	Character	
Commander Gree :	Character	
Commander Neyo :	Character	
Commander Thire :	Character	
Corde' :	Character	
Coruscant :	Place	
Count Dooku :	Character	
Dack Ralter :	Character	
Dactillion :	Creature	
Dagobah :	Place	
Darth Maul :	Character	
Darth Sidious :	Character	
Darth Vader :	Character	
Daultay Dofine :	Character	
Dengar :	Character	
Depa Billaba :	Character	
Derek "Hobbie" Klivian (Rogue Four) :	Character	
Dewback :	Creature	
Dexter Jettster :	Character	
Doctor Evazan :	Character	
Doda Bodonawieedo :	Character	
Dorme' :	Character	
Droopy (Snit) McCool :	Character	
Duck :	Creature	
Dud Bolt :	Character	
Dug :	Species	
Duros :	Species	
Ebe Endicott :	Character	
Edcel Bar Gane :	Character	
Eeth Koth :	Character	
Elan Mak :	Character	
Elan Sleazbaggano :	Character	
Eloms :	Species	
Endor :	Place	
Eopie :	Creature	
Ephant Mon :	Character	
Even Piell :	Character	
Ewok :	Species	
Ewok Village :	Place	
Falumpaset :	Creature	
Fambaa :	Creature	
Fang Zar :	Character	
Felucia :	Place	
Felucia ground beetle :	Creature	
Fema Baab :	Character	
Fode and Beed :	Character	
Gamorrean :	Species	
Garindan (Long Snoot) :	Character	
Gasgano :	Character	
Gen. Crix Madine :	Character	
Gen. Maximilian Veers :	Character	
General Grievous :	Character	
General Jan Dodonna :	Character	
General Tagge :	Character	
Geonosian :	Species	
Geonosis :	Place	
Giddean Danu :	Character	
Givin :	Species	
Gotal :	Species	
Gragra :	Character	
Gran :	Species	
Gran :	Species	
Grand Moff Tarkin :	Character	
Greeata :	Character	
Greedo :	Character	
Gungan :	Species	
Han Solo :	Character	
Hermi Odle :	Character	
Hermione Bagwa :	Character	
H'nemthe :	Species	
Horox Ryyder :	Character	
Hoth :	Place	
Hutt :	Species	
Ikopi :	Creature	
Ishi Tib :	Species	
Ister Paddie :	Character	
Ithorian :	Species	
Jabba the Hutt :	Character	
Jango Fett :	Character	
Jar Jar Binks :	Character	
Jawa :	Species	
Jek Porkins (Red Six) :	Character	
Jira :	Character	
Jobal Naberrie :	Character	
Jocasta Nu :	Character	
Joh Yowza :	Character	
Juntland Wastes :	Place	
Kaadu :	Creature	
Kabe :	Character	
Kamino :	Place	
Kaminoan :	Species	
Kashyyyk :	Place	
Ketwol :	Character	
Ki-Adi-Mundi :	Character	
Kit Fisto :	Character	
Kitik Keed'kak :	Character	
Kitster :	Character	
Klatooinian :	Species	
Kouhun :	Creature	
Krayt :	Creature	
Lama Su :	Character	
Lando Calrissian :	Character	
Lexi Dio :	Character	
Lobot :	Character	
Logray :	Character	
Lott Dod :	Character	
Lt. Dannl Gaytonni :	Character	
Lt. Wes Jansen :	Character	
Luke Skywalker :	Character	
Luminara Unduli :	Character	
Lyn Me :	Character	
Mace Windu :	Character	
Major Bren Derlin :	Character	
Male'-Dee :	Character	
Mars Guo :	Character	
Mas Amedda :	Character	
Massassi Temple :	Place	
Massiff :	Creature	
Mawhonic :	Character	
Max Rebo :	Character	
Meena Tills :	Character	
Melas :	Character	
Merumeru :	Character	
Moff Jerjerrod :	Character	
Momaw Nadon :	Character	
Mon Calamari :	Species	
Mon Mothma :	Character	
Mos Eisley :	Place	
Mos Espa :	Place	
Mott :	Creature	
Muftak :	Character	
Mustafar :	Place	
Mustafar lava flea :	Creature	
Mustafarian :	Species	
Mygeeto :	Place	
Mynock :	Creature	
Naboo :	Place	
Nee Alavar :	Character	
Neimoidian :	Species	
Neva Kee :	Character	
Nexu :	Creature	
Nien Nunb :	Character	
Nikto :	Species	
Nuna :	Creature	
Nuna :	Creature	
Nute Gunray :	Character	
Nyrat Agira :	Character	
Obi-Wan Kenobi :	Character	
Ody Mandrell :	Character	
Onaconda Farr :	Character	
Oola :	Character	
Opee Sea Killer :	Creature	
Oppo Rancisis :	Character	
Orn Free Taa :	Character	
Orray :	Creature	
Orrimaarko :	Character	
Otoh Gunga :	Place	
Owen Lars :	Character	
Pablo-Jill :	Character	
Padme Amidala :	Character	
Palpatine :	Character	
Paploo :	Character	
Passel Argente :	Character	
Peko-Peko :	Creature	
Plo Koon :	Character	
Po Nudo :	Character	
Poggle the Lesser :	Character	
Ponda Baba :	Character	
Pooja Naberrie :	Character	
Pote Snitkin :	Character	
Princess Leia Organa :	Character	
Quarren :	Species	
Queen Jamillia :	Character	
Qui-Gon Jinn :	Character	
Quinlan Vos :	Character	
Rancor :	Creature	
Rappertunie :	Character	
Ratts Tyerell :	Character	
RD-D2 :	Character	
Red Leader :	Character	
Reek :	Creature	
Ree-Yees :	Character	
Rep Been :	Character	
Rep Teers :	Character	
Ric Olie :	Character	
Rodian :	Species	
Ronet Coorr :	Character	
Ronto :	Creature	
Ronto :	Creature	
Rune Haako :	Character	
Ruwee Naberrie :	Character	
Ryoo Naberrie :	Character	
Rystall :	Character	
Sabe :	Character	
Saelt-Marae :	Character	
Saesee Tiin :	Character	
Salacious Crumb :	Character	
Saleucami :	Place	
Salporin :	Character	
San Hill :	Character	
Sando Aqua Monster :	Creature	
Sarlacc :	Creature	
Scurrier :	Creature	
Scurrier :	Creature	
Sebulba :	Character	
Sei Taria :	Character	
Shaak :	Creature	
Shaak Ti :	Character	
Shmi Skywalker :	Character	
Shu Mai :	Character	
Sio Bibble :	Character	
Sly Moore :	Character	
Sniwian :	Species	
Sola Naberrie :	Character	
Sora Bulq :	Character	
Space Slug :	Creature	
Stass Allie :	Character	
Sullustan :	Species	
Supreme Chancellor Valorum :	Character	
Sy Snootles :	Character	
Tas Kee :	Character	
Tatooine :	Place	
Taun We :	Character	
Tauntaun :	Creature	
Teemto Pagalies :	Character	
Terr Taneel :	Character	
Tessek :	Character	
Theed Royal Palace :	Place	
Tikkes :	Character	
Tion Medon :	Character	
Tipoca City :	Place	
Toonbuck Toora :	Character	
Toryn Farr :	Character	
Tundra Dowmeia :	Character	
Tusken Raider :	Species	
Twi'lek :	Species	
Ugnaught :	Species	
Umpass-stay :	Character	
Utapau :	Place	
Utapaun :	Species	
Wald :	Character	
Wampa ice creature :	Creature	
Wan Sandage :	Character	
Warrick, Wicket W. :	Character	
Wat Tambor :	Character	
Watto :	Character	
Wedge Antilles :	Character	
Weequay :	Species	
Whiphid :	Species	
Wookiee :	Species	
Worrt :	Creature	
Wuher :	Character	
Yaddle :	Character	
Yarael Poof :	Character	
Yarna D'al Gargan :	Character	
Yavin 4 :	Place	
Yoda :	Character	
Zam Wesell :	Character	
Zett Jukassa :	Character	
Zev Senesca (Rogue Two) :	Character	
Zuckuss :	Character


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

That was quite a list!! lol My vote goes with Wicket!!! Oh the name ideas lol Don't get me started, see now ya'll got me looking at chi's for sale again, and a name...STOP!! lol ;-)

Wicket...that'd be my pick


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Paploo also sounds cute, if I'm pronouncing it right lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh they are both soo cute...congrats on your new baby..well done hubby!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lovely Hubby,he's gorgeous (The puppy i mean )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup...both of them actually!! I like Wicket for a name...that is cute.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, what a great present and great hubby


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow!! another star wars to add into the bunch lmao. geez i didnt know there were that many character in the series o_o i like wookie lol. does this mean u have to add in another chi in ur siggy? trick or treat! knock knock "no name"! lmaoooo  very adorable chi! i love his eye markings


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

You must be so lucky


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL i like wookie too , but i really didn't look threw the LONNNNG list that brody's mom put up which was very good. but then again i wound't know a good star wars list if it hit me inthe face

cute chis ciarra


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwwww ciarra hes beautiful what a good hubby xx


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the comments and help on the name for the lil guy. Im still thinking but there are a few I like from the list. thanks Traci for the list.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

msmadison said:


> oh, what a great present and great hubby


No doubt!!! I think the new puppy is just
fabulous looking.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! I wish my hubby would surprise me with a new chi puppy!
No name is adorable!!!! What a perfect little guy! He really is so cute. I want him!

Congrats on your new little boy. I think you'll pick the perfect name for him.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I finally picked a name!! His name will be Qui-Gon Jinn, Quin or Quincy for short.  Thanks for everybodys great comments and name ideas!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

"Chi Eekway : Character "

Was that name just MADE for a chihuahua or what!?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Muzby said:


> "Chi Eekway : Character "
> 
> Was that name just MADE for a chihuahua or what!?


Ya I saw that and then saw it was a girl...and I was like darn lol


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Pfft! Just call him Eekway! No one has to know.  Girl characters were played by men in the early years - so why can't he have a female character name? I mean, especially when it's THAT COOL!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is my kind of surprise! They are so cute


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

So cute!
He must be a nice hubby. lol


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg you have a lovely hubby! such a lovely present and soo cute! x x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

He is just gorgeous!! You are sooo lucky..
But you know you have to have a Solo at some point, so you will need another one!!LOL


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sweet congrats on your new addition


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Wicket is a cute name. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Omg wish my hubby would surprise me like that


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> I finally picked a name!! His name will be Qui-Gon Jinn, Quin or Quincy for short.  Thanks for everybodys great comments and name ideas!


heheh I like that name Ciarra  cant wait for more pics! x


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Wicket is a cute name.


----------

